# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Gazetarja Arbana Xharra nderohet me Çmimin Ndërkombëtar "Grua e Guximshme"

## Albo

*Gazetarja kosovare, nderohet me Çmimin Ndërkombëtar për Gra të Guximshme*



KOSOVË- Arbana Xharra, kryeredaktore e së përditshmes Zëri në Kosovë është fituese e Çmimit Ndërkombëtar për Gra të Guximshme, që ndahet nga Sekretari amerikan i Shtetit. Xharra është autore e një sërë raportesh hulumtuese mbi ekstremistët islamikë që veprojnë në Kosovë, si dhe ka zbuluar lidhjet financiare dhe operative me organizatat e huaja terroriste.

Këto përpjekje jo vetëm që e ndihmuan shoqërinë ta kuptojë problemin, por edhe nxitën përpjekjet e qeverisë për ta adresuar këtë çështje, thuhet mes tjerash në njoftimin për çmimin e marre nga gazetarja kosovare.

Pas marrjes së çmimit nga Departamenti i Shtetit Amerikan, kryeredaktorja e gazetës Zëri Arbana Xharra është uruar edhe nga Zonja e Parë e SHBA-ve, Michele Obama. Obama përmes një postimi në rrjetin social, Twitter, i ka uruar të gjitha fitueset për çmimet. Arbana Xharra është ndër 10 gratë, të cilat u nderuan në Uashington me çmimin prestigjioz ndërkombëtar për Gra të Guximshme që jep Sekretari amerikan i Shtetit.

(m.k/News24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*John Kerry: Shfrytëzimi i potencialit të grave, thelbësor për adresimin e sfidave globale*

_* Në këtë Ditë Ndërkombëtare të Gruas kemi përgjegjësi që të qëndrojmë të bashkuar dhe të punojmë së bashku në luftën e vazhdueshme për të drejtat e grave dhe vajzave anekënd botës_

NGA JOHN KERRY

Çdo ditë lexojmë për gra dhe vajza nga e tërë bota, të cilat bien viktima të dhunës së urryer. Prej grave irakiane të grabitur dhe të skllavëruara nga ISIL-i e deri te nxënëset nigeriane të rrëmbyera dhe të martuara me forcë, këto tragjedi duket sikur e kanë kohën në mesjetë.

Shumë shpesh gratë e bartin barrën e luftës. Të gjithë e kemi për detyrë që të bëjmë gjithçka që mundemi dhe me tërë fuqinë tonë për ta ndalur këtë dhunë të neveritshme kudo dhe kurdo që ndodh. Por, kjo është vetëm një pjesë e tregimit të grave në shek. XXI.

Do të dëshiroja të propozoj një titull tjetër; një rrëfim tjetër. Edhe pse ndoshta puna e tyre jo gjithmonë del në faqe të parë të gazetave, megjithatë gratë po përballen me çështjet më të ngutshme globale. Duke vënë veten në rrezik të madh, ato po e luftojnë varfërinë, diskriminimin dhe dhunën që familjet e tyre, rrethi dhe vendet e tyre të jetojnë jetë më të mirë.

Si Sekretar i Shtetit, e shoh fuqinë e grave çdo ditë në çdo vend që e vizitoj, që nga Afganistani ku ato po krijojnë mundësi për brezin e ardhshëm e deri te Liberia, ku Presidentja Ellen Johnson Sirleaf po i ndërton themelet e demokracisë.

Të premten, Departamenti i Shtetit i nderoi dhjetë gra të tilla me Çmimin Ndërkombëtar për Gra të Guximshme. Laureatet tona paraqesin vetëm një pjesë të vogël të grave nga e tërë bota që punojnë për avancimin e paqes, sigurisë dhe barazisë gjinore, por tregimet e tyre individuale të trimërisë përfaqësojnë ndikimin pozitiv që gratë e fuqizuara mund ta bëjnë kudo.

Në Kosovë, gazetarja Arbana Xharra ka shkruar një varg të artikujve hulumtues mbi ekstremistët fetarë në vendin e saj. Me përpjekjet e saj të palodhshme, ajo nxori në dritë lidhjet me organizatat e huaja terroriste, gjë që na ndihmon për ta luftuar rritjen e ekstremizmit radikal që po kërcënon paqen dhe begatinë në botë. Shembulli i saj ka nxitur një brez të ri të gazetarëve që punojnë në një demokraci në lindje e sipër për tu ngritur kundër padrejtësisë dhe korrupsionit.

Në Siri, lufta civile dhe kriza humanitare po e destabilizojnë një rajon të tërë. Majd Chourbaji ia ka kushtuar jetën e saj mbrojtjes së të drejtave të njeriut dhe evokimit në emër të të paraburgosurve. Kur regjimi i Asadit e arrestoi dhe e futi në burg për shkak të punës së saj avokuese, ajo ua ktheu këtë duke iu ndihmuar grave në burgun ku po mbahej edhe ajo për të luftuar për drejtësi për vete dhe për proces të drejtë. Përpjekjet e saj sollën lirimin e 83 të burgosurave. Tani ajo jeton në Liban dhe punon përmes qendrave të organizatës “Gratë Tash për Zhvillim” për t’iu ndihmuar refugjateve siriane për të gjetur stabilitet ekonomik dhe shoqëror duke i përgatitur për të marrë pjesë në përpjekjet për ndërtimin e paqes në nivel lokal dhe kombëtar.

Kurse në Guine, gratë si Marie Claire Tchecola janë në ballë të frontit të luftës kundër ebolës. Si infermiere e qendrës emergjente në spitalin Donka në kryeqytetin e Guinesë, z-nja Tchecola ia ka kushtuar jetën e saj përkujdesjes për pacientët me ebola përkundër mungesës së mjeteve bazë mbrojtëse si dorëzat. Kur u infektua, ajo mori masa për t’i mbrojtur punëtorët e tjerë dhe familjen e saj që të mos infektohen me këtë sëmundje – dhe kur u shërua ajo iu kthye punës. Përmes udhëheqjes së saj në Shoqatën e të Mbijetuarve nga Ebola të Guinesë, ajo vazhdon të përhapë vetëdijen për këtë sëmundje dhe ta luftojë njollën që iu vihet të mbijetuarve.

Këto tri gra janë përballur me rrethana dhe pengesa të veçanta në anë të ndryshme të botës. Por, secila prej tyre – si dhe të gjitha laureatet tjera që u nderuan – e gjetën mënyrën për të qëndruar kryelartë dhe të forta e për t’u bërë nxitëse të ndryshimit.

Shfrytëzimi i fuqisë dhe potencialit të grave është thelbësor për adresimin e sfidave globale me të cilat përballemi. Dëshmia për këtë shihet qartë. Kur gratë dhe vajzat kanë qasje në edukim, përkujdesje shëndetësore dhe punë, familjet dhe bashkësitë e tyre janë më produktive dhe më stabile. Por, edhe e kundërta është po ashtu e vërtetë: kur gratë janë të përjashtuara dhe të viktimizuara, shoqëritë lëngojnë rëndë.

Prandaj, ne nuk do të zmbrapsemi para atyre që kërkojnë t’i nënvleftësojnë ose t’i dëbojnë gratë dhe vajzat në skajet e shoqërisë. Ne nuk e pranojmë dhunimin si nënprodukt të konfliktit. Nuk do t’i pranojmë martesat në moshë të re dhe me dhunë të vajzave si normë shoqërore. Dhe nuk do t’i harrojmë ato që janë mbajtur apo po mbahen kundër vullnetit të tyre. Në të vërtetë, i nderojmë ato për kurajën që e tregojnë para brutalitetit dhe kërcënimit.

Në këtë Ditë Ndërkombëtare të Gruas – dhe për çdo ditë – kemi përgjegjësi që të qëndrojmë të bashkuar dhe të punojmë së bashku në luftën e vazhdueshme për të drejtat e grave dhe vajzave anekënd botës që ato ta jetojnë jetën në plotësi, si dhe të kenë jetë të shëndetshme dhe produktive.


(m.k/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Arbana Xharra: Pas artikullit për ekstremistët islamikë, vazhdoj marr kërcënime*

PRISHTINE - Arbana Xharra, kryeredaktorja e gazetës “Zëri”, është ndër 10 gratë të cilat u nderuan në Uashington me çmimin prestigjioz ndërkombëtar për “Gra të Guximshme” që jep Sekretari amerikan i Shtetit, Xhon Kerry. Me një karrierë të gjatë në gazetari, së fundmi ajo është vënë nën shënjestrën e grupeve ekstremiste islamike për shkak të raportimeve që ajo i ka bërë këtij fenomeni. Në një intervistë, zonja Xharra tregon emocionet e marrjes së çmimit si dhe gjendjen e vështirë ekonomike në Kosovë, që sipas saj po shfrytëzohet nga grupet ekstremiste islamike.
Znj. Xharra, si u ndjetë në ceremoninë e dhënies së një çmimi kaq të rëndësishëm, siç është ai “Gra të Guximshme”, të dhënë nga Departamenti i Shtetit Amerikan?
Në fakt, emocioni është shumë i madh, kur vlerësohesh dhe merr një mirënjohje kaq të madhe nga një shtet mik i shqiptarëve, nga Departamenti i Shtetit Amerikan, është një ndjenjë e papërshkueshme. Të jesh në mesin e 10 fituesve, nga mbarë bota, ndërkohë që 97 propozime kanë qenë nga ambasadat e vendeve të ndryshme është një kënaqësi e veçantë. Kur sheh, po ashtu edhe mbështetjen e vazhdueshme të SHBA-ve që kanë ndaj shqiptarëve në përgjithësi, sepse kur je jashtë vendit ndjen se flitet për gjithë shqiptarët dhe kënaqësia është më e madhe. Po ashtu, çmimi është marrë për të gjithë Europën, sepse kanë qenë në garë edhe shtetet e tjera dhe me të vërtetë është një kënaqësi e madhe të të vlerësohet puna, mundi dhe sfidat me të cilat unë jam ballafaquar. Por njëkohësisht nuk është mirë që të dish që je nw vende ende me probleme, siç janë vendet nga të cilat kanë ardhur fituesit e këtij çmimi, Afganistani, Bangladeshi, Siria, e nga shumë vende të tjera në zhvillim, megjithatë është një ndjenjë e mirë që të shohësh fokusin ndërkombëtar te ne, sepse tregon se nuk na kanë harruar. Normalisht kam marrë dhe vazhdoj të marr, edhe pas këtij çmimi, kërcënime nga këto grupe, që më thonë “ti je e nderuar nga amerikanët, por amerikanët janë kundra nesh”.

Këto kërcënime vijnë nga shqiptarë, apo nga trevat që ju thatë se keni bërë intervistat?

Po, këto kërcënime vijnë nga shqiptar, të cilët fatkeqësisht zhvillojnë dhe tentojnë të shpërndajnë këto ideologji. Fatmirësisht këta janë ende grupe shumë të vogla, ndaj dhe ne duhet të punojmë që të mos lejojmë që ata të mos zhvillojnë një ideologji të tillë në vendin tonë.

Nga intervistat që ju keni bërë, 83 të tilla, a keni mundur të arrini një përfundim sa i përket financimit të grupeve terroriste? Kemi të bëjmë me persona të financuar, apo thjeshtë ata që përkrahin një ideologji të caktuar për t’iu bashkëngjitur një lufte që nuk është aspak shqiptare?

Unë po ju them se si ka nisur në Kosovë. Pas luftës kanë ardhur shumë organizata, sidomos nga vendet arabe, për çështje humanitare. Fillimisht kanë pasur interes te fëmijët, 6-12 vjeç, ku u janë ofruar kurse të gjuhëve të huaja apo dhe kompjuteri pa pagesë, dhe më pas u kërkohet të mësojnë për fenë. Po ajo që ndodh është se ata aty vihen në kontakt me një islam tjetër, që nuk është ai traditës shqiptare të besimit dhe sot kemi të bëjmë me një gjeneratë që është rritur e që besojnë në një ideologji tjetër, por që jetojnë në kushte shumë të varfëra. Së fundmi, unë kam qenë në disa familje që i janë bashkëngjitur luftës në Siri dhe ata janë shumë të varfër. Domethënë është gjendur një terren shumë i përshtatshëm, ku është shumë e lehtë t’u bëhet shpëlarja e trurit dhe është shumë e lehtë t’u ofrohet qasja e këtyre predikuesve. Kur shohim familjet e atyre që kanë shkuar të luftojnë përkrah ISIS, vërejmë se ata jetojnë në kushte të mjerueshme. Pra, nëse ne do të vazhdojmë të jemi të izoluar, pa liberalizim të vizave dhe në gjendje të rënë ekonomike është shumë e lehtë zhvillimi i kësaj ideologjie, sepse nëse një njeri nuk ka rast të shohë vlerat europiane është më lehtë të bindet e të shkojë atje ku luftohet.

Sa e vështirë ka qenë për ju realizimi i 83 intervistave, për të cilat unë nuk besoj se ju kanë mirëpritur?

Nuk është e lehtë të shkosh në shtëpitë e këtyre personave kontrovers, e t’u kërkosh llogari për atë çfarë ata bëjnë, të sqarohen se nga i marrin mjetet teksa thirren në besim islam dhe njëkohësisht kanë edhe një jetë luksoze. Unë kam kërkuar të gjej burimin financiar të tyre. Nuk ka qenë e lehtë t’u afrohesh atyre me paragjykimet që kanë, sepse në fillim duhet t’u përgjigjesh pyetjeve të tyre. Pse ke shkuar, kush të ka dërguar e më pas të marrësh rrëfimet e tyre. Pas publikimit të shkrimit, kam nisur linçimin dhe presionet me të mëdha, që arritën deri aty sa më shpallën islamofobia e vitit 2013. Në një faqe interneti ishte vendosur fotoja ime dhe unë marr mbi 5 mijë vota të njerëzve që më shpallin si të tillë. Pra, pas këtij linçimi që të bëhet, presioneve, pasi të kërcënojnë edhe fëmijët nuk është aspak e lehtë, por unë do të vazhdoj të përcjell këtë temë, sepse kam vendosur të rris fëmijët e im e të vazhdoj të jetoj në Kosovë.

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Ciarli

I lumte Arbanes per cmimin, por duhet ta pranojme se grate e kane nje huq inferioriteti qe ta lejne shpejt, si pulat kur i shikon per ve dhe pastaj behen me fjale se perse nuk dine te zgjedhin.

----------

